# pictures of My expense account (shop)



## canadianhorsepower

hi guys here are some pics of my heven on earth:fan:


----------



## G91

Hi Luc , great looking place to work, really like the stainless wall rack and all the shop organization.Cant figure out what the e-stop is for in front of the Taig? lathe.Also i've never seen an F1 compacted so well to fit a shelf,not sure i could bring myself to cut my chip pans off but it looks like it works in that situation, any problems hooking the monitor up to the control,did it plug and play in the vga port?,Kev

umm... oops...of course the e-stop is to turn the lathe off ,i just realized you've built a custom enclosure for the lathe....really nice


----------



## Propforward

That's awesome - I LOVE the tooling racks near the machines especially!


----------



## Herbiev

Wow!  Great setup


----------



## metalmad

Top shop Luc!
Pete


----------



## canadianhorsepower

G91 said:


> Hi Luc , great looking place to work, really like the stainless wall rack and all the shop organization.Cant figure out what the e-stop is for in front of the Taig? lathe.Also i've never seen an F1 compacted so well to fit a shelf,not sure i could bring myself to cut my chip pans off but it looks like it works in that situation, any problems hooking the monitor up to the control,did it plug and play in the vga port?,Kev
> 
> umm... oops...of course the e-stop is to turn the lathe off ,i just realized you've built a custom enclosure for the lathe....really nice


Thanks for the input, 
yes the monitor ( TV with RCA video input) work as a plug and play
I did cut the chipt tray but I made a one piece clear acrylic that I put in front when using it
you probably notice that I dont have any work bench everything is mounted on tool boxes with the attachement in the drawer
like my Taig


----------



## AussieJimG

Using tool boxes that way is a wonderful idea. Thanks for showing your neat and well organised shop. No way I could post photos of mine. Not now, anyway.

Jim


----------



## Propforward

There is just a ton of stuff packed into that shop. It's a really excellent workspace. Love it!


----------



## idahoan

Nice operation you have there! It also appears that you work on things that operate on the magic smoke principle.

Dave


----------



## canadianhorsepower

idahoan said:


> Nice operation you have there! It also appears that you work on things that operate on the magic smoke principle.
> 
> Dave


thanks but can you clarify,, magic smoke

cheers


----------



## aonemarine

Magic smoke, the stuff that makes electrical stuff work, that you don't want to let out.
Nice shop blows my dungeon away.....


----------



## lennardhme

I could never work in there - its disgustingly organised  [ envy. envy ]
The real joy in machining is finally finding what your looking for.


----------



## canadianhorsepower

idahoan said:


> Nice operation you have there! It also appears that you work on things that operate on the magic smoke principle.
> 
> Dave


HA HA HA now that I understand the " MAGIC SMOKE PRINCIPAL" I agree this is what I teach (part of it) but in my class I call it "THE CALCULATOR SMOKE" if you didnt do
the math you can SMOKE anything even a diamond cutting tool.
It's sad cause I did put some text explaining every picture's description and they are not there

oooohhhhhhhhh maybe some MAGIC SMOKE PRINCIPAL happen when I did it  lol


----------



## obrian

I think the "magic smoke" principal is in reference to the electronics tools.  Electronics works on "magic" until you let the "smoke" out.

Great looking shop!
Dennis


----------



## hdwrench1

Nice shop Luc.
I'm envious of your organization skills.
Come on down to Brockville when you have some spare time to get mine in shape.

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## canadianhorsepower

hdwrench1 said:


> Nice shop Luc.
> I'm envious of your organization skills.
> Come on down to Brockville when you have some spare time to get mine in shape.
> 
> Cheers
> Wayne


Hey not to far from me, on my way to harbour freight tools


----------



## agmachado

Very... very cool your shop!!!

I love this... 

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## martinrcw

what a great set up, thank you for sharing


----------



## hacklordsniper

Very very nice, i like that it has same combination as mine electronics/machining


----------



## ZipSnipe

yes gorgeous shop Luc !!!  Pure shop porn !!!!


----------



## rodw

Luc, certainly plenty of stuff to envy in your shop and I have been poring over your pics for storage ideas as I am doing a storage makeover in my own shed at the moment. I am familiar with the Raaco parts drawers in your electronics section, and have a few myself but what are the small red drawers and what are you storing in there?


----------



## canadianhorsepower

> but what are the small red drawers and what are you storing in there?


 
Thanks for the complimentThose red drawer are storing resistor. I'll have to check
the company name if you want. They are specialy made for that  1/2 hight and 4 div per drawer
I can send you pics if you like

Cheers


----------



## rodw

canadianhorsepower said:


> Thanks for the complimentThose red drawer are storing resistor. I'll have to check
> the company name if you want. They are specialy made for that  1/2 hight and 4 div per drawer
> I can send you pics if you like
> 
> Cheers



Thanks Luc, I was just interested in them. No need to dig out a source for me, I have not got the room for them and I just threw most of my resistors out as part of my recent storage makeover. Most would be over 30 years old and were in a bit of a jumble that I did not want to sort out. I do like the Raaco drawers though.


----------



## ConductorX

Very nice shop Luc.  :bow:


----------



## Wagon173

Your organizational skills are amazing!  I have about the same amount of space and about 1/4 of the tools and my garage looks like a can of smashed ass.  :fan:


----------



## Path

One very nice shop .... 

Pat H.


----------



## canadianhorsepower

Hi guys I've been remodeling my shop for a bit, new lathe, computer,
DRO, screen and all of course some switching around was needed.
Lot's of work:fan: but man it sure pays off.
I love it her are some pictures enjoy


----------



## robcas631

Organized and clean. Excellent!


----------



## Michel_Mike_Chaput

A lil Hello from Québec, you have a very nice shop Luc !


----------

